# Got2b "smooth" line



## Dragonfly (Feb 23, 2008)

Got2b has three new products:

Smooth Operator Hairspray 300ml

Satin Drops 100ml

Smooth Lotion 200ml

The packaging is a light yellow with pink.

Has anyone tried any of these products? Recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## KatJ (Feb 23, 2008)

I havent. But I love their glued line. The paste is the best stuff ever!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 23, 2008)

i haven't either, but i love got2b in general..they have some good products.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 23, 2008)

are you sure this stuff is new?

cause i have two bottles with the same colro bottle and names and have had them for at least a year.

i have everything butt he satin drops.

i cant really tell you how they work, cause i really only used the fluid as a heat protector, and that was on rare ocassions cause i did not like the smell.

i never used the hair spray casue it made me feel like my hair looked oily but ialso have super super fine hair


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 24, 2008)

It may be new in Canada - all American cosmetics and hair stuff always take months (even a year) to be distributed here.

The reason I thought it was new is a flyer from a popular drug store - Shoppers Drug Mart - is advertising them. This is the first time they have stocked these particular Got2b poducts.


----------



## kellianne76 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll have to check it out.


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 24, 2008)

I haven't seen them until now in my stores. I almost bought the Satin Drops the other day. The cute charm on the bottle attracted me but I passed.


----------

